# change of roof type



## shebafay (17 Jul 2011)

i live in a bungalow with a hip roof. it is 5.1m high, with roof trusses.. it is 16.7m long, and 7.5m wide. problem is we have no attic storage space. we plan to do an extension in the future. a bedrrom to one side, and large family room to the other side. when the plans are being drawn up, i hope to ask the architect to include gables at either side. i would like to replace existing roof with a new roof which is a cut roof, in order to provide attic space. would this be seen as an option by planners? or has anyone done this before


----------



## Docarch (17 Jul 2011)

From a technical/buildability point of view, from what you describe, replacing the entire roof is probably the easire option. To extend the existing roof, you will probably tinker so much with the existing structure that it's not worth saving. 

From a planning point of view, it all depends. Very hard to answer here. Is the house in a built up area or in the country? Has anybody else done the same type of work to similar houses in the area (i.e. is there precedence)? Will additional windows create an unacceptable level of overlooking? Will gable extensions overshadow adjoining houses/properties? How will your propasal affect the steetscape/character of the street?

The proposal has to be looked at in context with adjoining houses/properties.


----------



## shebafay (17 Jul 2011)

thanks for your reply. we are out in the country on a site over 1 acre. would not be overlooking anybody. it has been done in a house near us a few years ago, but their house had been damaged by fire and needed the roof changed anyway. we are at the bottom of a hill with an existing low elevation on the house. the house actually looks too low from the road. the other houses around are dormers or story and a half.


----------



## onq (17 Jul 2011)

+1 What Docarch has advised.

Look for precedent and not just in terms  of people re-roofing, but in terms of what ridge heights are permitted  locally for new-builds.

You'll be able to gauge the planners view when you go in for your pre-planning building.

What you propose entails the demolition of part of a habitable house and as such requires planning permission.

If you were able to keep the existing ridge height, you would have a better case to make, but it seems your roof is way too low as matters stand.

Therefore raising the roof will require planning permission.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be          relied                        upon                                                                                                                  as   a                  defence       or                support   -             in               and        of                    itself    -                                 should                            legal                               action                be                                taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                     advise        in                                                                                                                         Real           Life          with               rights      to                       inspect            and                    issue                              reports             on                the                                            matters           at                               hand.


----------



## shebafay (17 Jul 2011)

thank you onq. yes, new builds around all have quite high ridge heights, and we dont even need to go as high as the others. we submitted plans for an elaborate extension last year, and they were rejected as the planner felt that it was a replacement house, even though its an extension. our plans and budget have changed now so thats why i posted here for opinions. would you reccommend a pre planning meeting for an extensiion?


----------



## onq (17 Jul 2011)

Given your previous planning history, absolutely!
And I'd advise approaching it with an open mind intending to be flexible and respond to the planners wishes.

BTW, so long as it complied with development plan standards, the issue of a replacement house should not have been a reason for refusal in itself.
Perhaps he felt you were being misleading, but if so - and if you could have agreed the new build - you could have gone back for the same house - just call it a demolition and rebuild.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be           relied                        upon                                                                                                                    as   a                  defence       or                support    -             in               and        of                    itself     -                                 should                             legal                               action                be                                 taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                      advise        in                                                                                                                           Real           Life          with               rights      to                        inspect            and                    issue                               reports             on                the                                             matters           at                                hand


----------



## shebafay (17 Jul 2011)

thank you


----------



## onq (18 Jul 2011)

You're very welcome shebafay,

Please consider posting the results of your meeting(s) with the planner(s) on AAM to offer some feedback for readers.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be            relied                        upon                                                                                                                      as   a                  defence       or                 support    -             in               and        of                     itself     -                                 should                              legal                               action                be                                  taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                       advise        in                                                                                                                             Real           Life          with               rights       to                        inspect            and                     issue                               reports             on                 the                                             matters           at                                 hand


----------

